# I just saw a youtube of the TANGO EV



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Xringer said:


> I'm amazed they can get that kind of range and performance out of a lead-acid pack..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCIQV08tRs0&feature=related
> 
> ...


2 ADC motors????? why???
$108,000.00???? Why???? with lead acid...don't understand

the speed is incredibale though


----------



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> 2 ADC motors????? why???
> $108,000.00???? Why???? with lead acid...don't understand
> 
> the speed is incredibale though


I think the *incredible speed *is the reason for the price.
Not so much the hardware cost.

So, that's why I'm thinking something like that could be produced 
for a lot cheaper price. (Unless I'm way off base about the hardware).


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

The fact that they're one-off hand builts that are priced to fund the start-up venture is the primary reason they're so expensive.

They're a little behind on their original projections for getting to market with more affordable tech, but the "consumer grade" version IIRC was supposed to hit about 70 mph top speed, about 40 miles to 80%, reasonable acceleration, and a price tag around $12k.

Why 2 motors? Why a Zilla controller? Why Optima YT's instead of something cheaper? Because they wanted it to prove to people that EVs are not slow, and it certainly is not.

FYI, it's so stable because (like the Sparrow/NMG) all the battery weight is about level with the axle centerline. Very low center of gravity.

Look on their website, they have an old video from about 6 years ago of the original prototype on an autocross track. A "low center of gravity" sports car is also shown when it almost rolled over, yet the narrow little Tango stays glued to the pavement despite its narrow track.


----------



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not sure I would want all the super fast acceleration, 
but the if they did indeed make a toned-down $12,000 version that could actually do 70 MPH and get 40 miles on a charge. 
About 80 million American city dwellers would want to buy one. 

The perfect motor cycle substitute!!  (for old guys like me). 

This may be a company that could actually make good use of a bailout..


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Lets break down the costs shall we....

Two 9" motors = 3000$
Zilla 2K = 4500$
Custom transmissions = ??(two built T56s = 3000)
yellowtops = 20 = 240V = 150$ea = 3000$
Charger = 1500$

Total: 15,000$

100,000 - 15,000 = 85,000$

85,000$ for custom lightweight chassis...errrrr

If you could find a cheap, lightweight, donor car, then 15,000$ for supercar acceleration is the deal of the century...(aerodynamics dont start playing a role until higher speeds, so thats why i mention lightweight as being more important for supercar acceleration)


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

R&D costs, hand fabrication costs, overhead, etc. 

One-off pre-mass-production cars are not cheap to design or build.

there's a lot more than just motors, controller and batteries in this filing cabinet on wheels.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They're in my hometown of Spokane... dropped 25" in 24 hours.... and they took it out for some joyrides.

I gotta see if I can stop in next time I'm in town.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

What they should do is lessen the cost, and sell more volume...yes the margin would be less, but not many people will cough up 100K...

5 people who buy at 100K = 500K$
15 people who buy at 50K = 750K$


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Simple matter of economics.

Lets say you have something that costs you $50 to make, and you sell it for $100.

$100 x 1 sale = $100 revenue - $50 costs = $50 profit.

If you cut the price 20% you might sell 2 units.

$80 x 2 sales = $160 revenue - $100 costs = $60 profit.

If you cut the price further, lets say $60 and sell 3:

$60 x 3 sales = $180 revenue - $150 costs = $30 profit.

They have several hundred thousand invested thus far... maybe millions now. Each one costs them, I'd guess, around $50k to make. So if they sold two for $80k each, they'd make far more profit than if they sold 3 for $60k.

Right now, they need to pay back the initial investments before they can invest in *mass production* which is what drives costs down. You cannot scale an operation to low costs without investing in mass production technologies, and you cannot justify the costs of mass production technologies until you've shown the product would sell and recouped some of your initial R&D.

Right now they're all hand fabricated, and just as they've been saying for more than 5 years, once they get to the mass production phase they will have a version that is NOT as fast or feature-filled as the luxury version you see George Clooney zipping around hollywood in, and it will be about $12,000. In that case, if it costs them $8,000 to make it, they could easily sell quite a few and make a good profit.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

If I've got $108,000.00 burning a hole in my pocket, I'm going to order the Tesla before I order an enclosed Motorcycle.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

For 108,000 dollars I will build you a conversion that will go as far, be as fast, and probably not cost that much. Instead of using ready made lithiums, they chose instead to custom build their own pack. LiFePOs would have been cheaper to put into that car.


----------



## sgtlethargic (Sep 17, 2010)

This is my first look at the Tango. I like the concept of small but strong (roll cage). Although a problem with a roll cage in a street-driven vehicle is if you hit your head on it. Racers wear helmets. I guess you could wear a helmet, or pad the Shiite out of the roll bars in the driver area. I don't think I'd take it on the freeways.

So, what about a DIY version? I'd go with less performance, more range, lighter weight. My first thought is how to get it registered. But, if you modify an existing vehicle (especially an older, smog exempt; pre-'76 in California), then you're more likely to get it registered.

Oh yeah, there are 5/8-scale dirt track cars that might be a good start.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Simple matter of economics.
> 
> Lets say you have something that costs you $50 to make, and you sell it for $100.
> 
> ...


When they put over 1million dollar in this "car" and it costs them 50k$ to make one...they are doing thing VERY WRONG...


----------

